# CALLING ALL CHOOK PEOPLE: is it possible to sex link pigeons?



## silkatronik (Jan 25, 2011)

I think it's possible in ringneck doves, once they've feathered out. (I've got a pair that breeds ivory males and wild color females) I'm a chicken breeder, was once a pigeon breeder and am wondering if this is possible in pigeons. 

Thanks


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

what???? am I lost???


----------



## silkatronik (Jan 25, 2011)

*Sexlinking chickens*

Sex linking chickens is essentially breeding 2 birds together that will produce chicks that can be sexed at birth. Feather sexing and vent are another 2 methods which I don't think are possible with pigeons....

More info here:

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=375015&p=1

I'm guessing maybe a barred to a white might work...or something. I am NO expert on pigeon genetics, however


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

silkatronik said:


> I think it's possible in ringneck doves, once they've feathered out. (I've got a pair that breeds ivory males and wild color females) I'm a chicken breeder, was once a pigeon breeder and am wondering if this is possible in pigeons.
> 
> Thanks


It is possible with pigeons, but I'm not savvy enough to give you all the details. Moving this to the genetics forum where you will get some good responses and information.

Terry


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I would say that the Blue/Brown/Ash Red gene (B) and the dilute gene (D) are good sexlinked genes for that purpose.
Blue male (B^+/B^+) to Ash red female (B^a/-) would give Blue females (B^+/-) and Red males (B^a/B^+).
Ash yellow male (B^a/B^a d/d) to Ash red females (B^a/- D^+/-) would give Ash yellow females (B^a/- d/-) and Ash red males (B^a/B^a D^+/d).
Even better with rec.red and rec.yellow.
Brown male (b/b) to Blue female (B^+/-) would give brown females (b/-) and blue males (B^+/b).


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it is possible 

There are sex-linked matings, which like Black and Red Sex-link chickens, do not breed true. If you breed the babies from the sex-linked matings, you won't get sex-links again. That's because it isn't a certain gene here that sex-links. It's just a matter of mating a recessive cock to a dominant hen.

They are:

Blue cock x Ash-red hen
Brown cock x Ash-red hen
Brown cock x Blue hen
Dilute cock x non-dilute hen
Pale cock x non-pale hen
Reduced x non-reduced hen
Non-almond cock x almond hen
Non-qualmond cock x qualmond hen
Non-faded cock x faded hen

In all of those cases, the sons look like the mother, and the daughters look like the dad.

There is also one *auto-sexing* gene - Faded. By mating two homozygous/pure Faded birds together, you will get all pure/homozygous faded babies. These birds have a noticable difference in their color. The pure faded cocks are whitish and the hens look almost unchanged. One breed that is most known for the auto-sexing gene is the Auto-Sexing Texan Pioneer. These birds *do breed true*. As long as they are kept in the pure state, they will continue to show what sex they are when they feather out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is Chook?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

A chook is a chicken.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't know that chook is a chicken. First time I've heard that. Another one for my new vocabulary. LOL!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, I was thinking someone from Canada...lol... guess another Chook would know what a Chook is or means... is it really a chicken?.. why would he call all chicken people to sex his pigeons or doves still not sure which one is is talking about..lol..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are asking about pigeons, but they pointed out that they knew it was possible in ringneck doves. I think the reason they were asking chicken people specifically, was because of the Sex-link chickens.


----------

